# Pc bootet nicht, kein Piep, kein Bild



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir diese Woche ein Gigabyte GA-970A-UD Mainboard gekauft, um mein bisheriges Asrock zu ersetzen.
Nach dem Einbau startet der PC nun scheinbar (Lüfter drehen sich, LEDs leuchten), allerdings habe ich keinerlei Bildausgabe, obwohl die Grafikkarte ebenfalls läuft.  Ich habe das System nun schon mehrfach überprüft, die MB-Batterie rausgenommen, meine beiden RAM-Riegel abwechselnd in allen möglichen Kombinationen auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen und sonstige Lösungsmöglichkeiten durchprobiert, die Google mir bisher offenbart hat, leider ohne Erfolg. Das anschließen eines Speakers hat nur darin resultiert, dass wirklich nie ein Piepen zu hören ist. Weder beim Start in normaler Konfiguration, noch beim Start ohne RAM (hier müsste doch, soweit ich es verstanden habe, auf jeden Fall ein Piepen zu hören sein, richtig?).

Das schlimmste für mich ist jetzt allerdings, dass ich die selben Fehler mit meiner alten Konfiguration (mit Asrock-MB) auch habe. Anfangs bin ich von einem Defekt des neuen Mainboards ausgegangen, aber jetzt mache ich mir sorgen, dass eine der anderen Komponenten kaputt ist. Aber wie kann das sein? Das System funktionierte vor dem gestrigen Umbau ganz normal.
Ich weiß echt im Moment nicht weiter und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2018)

Null-Methode? (Link in meiner Sig)


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

Habe ich ausprobiert, Ergebnis: kein Beep von Anfang an (MB+CPU).

Meine Frage wäre jetzt eher, da es ja mit beiden Mainboards nicht mehr funktioniert, warum die CPU einfach kaputt gehen sollte bzw. ob das sein kann? Es ist wirklich absolut nichts ungewöhnliches während des Umbaus passiert, kann die CPU sich einfach spontan selber kaputt machen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2018)

Funktioniert die alte Kombination noch?


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

Nein, beide Kombinationen funktionieren nicht mehr.
Habe eben nochmals die Null-Methode bei beiden Kombinationen ausprobiert mit dem selben Ergebnis: Von Schritt 1 an (nur Mainboard+CPU mit Kühler) kein Piepen.
Dann scheint es wohl auf die CPU rauszulaufen, oder? Hierbei bliebe meine Frage bestehen, ob die sich einfach so grundlos verabschieden kann, ohne, dass damit irgendetwas passiert wäre.

Viele Grüße


----------



## micha34 (10. Juni 2018)

Kontrollier mal die Spannungsversorgung (Stecker) zum Board.
Evtl hat sich ein Pin rausgedrückt.


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Kontrollier mal die Spannungsversorgung (Stecker) zum Board.
> Evtl hat sich ein Pin rausgedrückt.



Du meinst den 24-Pin-Stecker? Da scheint mir alles normal, einer der Pins ist leer, aber das ist ja standardmäßig so. Auch sonst scheint die Stromversorgung ja gegeben zu sein.


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2018)

Die AM3-CPU hat ja noch eigene Pins.
Sind die alle einwandfrei?


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Die AM3-CPU hat ja noch eigene Pins.
> Sind die alle einwandfrei?



Scheint alles soweit in Ordnung zu sein.
Wie gesagt, gestern funktionierte vor dem Tausch auf das neue Mainboard noch alles ganz normal. Dann der MB-Tausch: kein Bild, kein Piepen. Rücktausch auf's alte Mainboard: ebenfalls kein Bild, kein Piepen.


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

So, habe jetzt noch mehrfach die Null-Methode in beiden Kombinationen ausprobiert, weiterhin kein Piepen.
Weitere Frage: piept das Mainboard normalerweise, wenn keine CPU angeschlossen ist, also das Mainboard einfach nur alleine gestartet wird? Weil auch hier erhalte ich keinen Piep.
Prinzipiell würde ich natürlich einen Mainboarddefekt vermuten, allerdings funktionieren beide nicht, was mich eher denken lässt, dass es die CPU aus irgendeinem Grund erwischt hat. Kann ich diesbezüglich Zuhause noch irgendwas machen, um den Fehler einzugrenzen?
Andernfalls würde ich wohl in den kommenden Tagen zum Fachmann fahren, der dann hoffentlich alle Komponenten nochmals testen kann (andere CPU, meine CPU auf anderem Mainboard).

Vielen Dank euch schon mal für eure Ideen

Edit: entschuldigt bitte den Doppelpost, ich habe zu spät daran gedacht, den letzten Beitrag zu editieren


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2018)

Ohne CPU kein Beep.
Um einen Beep zu bekommen brauchst Du das Board, die CPU und das Netzteil ... weniger geht nicht. Deshalb ist die Methode genau so beschrieben, wie sie beschrieben ist


----------



## donpixel (10. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ohne CPU kein Beep.
> Um einen Beep zu bekommen brauchst Du das Board, die CPU und das Netzteil ... weniger geht nicht. Deshalb ist die Methode genau so beschrieben, wie sie beschrieben ist


Wieder was gelernt. Naja, Mainboard(s) oder CPU sind ja scheinbar durch was auch immer hin. Morgen geht's in den Service, die haben hoffentlich alles da, um alle möglichen Konfigurationen mal durchzutesten.
Ich melde mich dann, wenn es eine Lösung gibt, freue mich aber auch über weitere Tipps und Infos.

Viele Grüße


----------

